# Resident Ballistics Expert



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure if this should be here in the the Muzzleloaders section, but here goes... I'm looking for some help from someone that can help my build a chart that tells me where my zero is, and how much drop at 200 etc. Here's what I'm shooting and where I'm hitting the target.

CVA Accura V2 27" barrel. (50 cal.)
CCI 209 Magnum Primer.
110 grains of Blackhorn 209 powder.
290 grain Barnes T-EZ bullet.

Right now I'm exactly 4" high at 50 yards.

What other information did I miss or what else do you guys need to figure this out? I don't have a chronograph so I can't provide that information.

Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry I never responded to your pm.

But you are missing the two most important pieces to figuring this out. You need the Ballistic Coefficent of your bullet (most likely found on the MFGs website), and you do need the muzzle velocity.

It is possible to guestimate the values based on known drops at known distances, but that always has human error attached.

4" at 50 yards sounds like ALOT. I dont own a gun of any kind that is sighted in to be more than 3" over line of sight.

**Edit: oops, it was Goosefreak who PM'd me yesterday almost this identical question.

-DallanC


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

*Barnes Web Site has information*

Barnes publishes load data on their website.

http://www.barnesbullets.com/files/2015/03/Muzzleloader-Data.pdf

Unfortunately they haven't published data on the TEZ. Closest they have in the 290 gr TMZ.

Sectional Density is 0.204 for both.
Reported Ballistic Coefficient is 0.223 (TEZ) and 0.241 (TMZ). I don't know how different those values are.









I'm curious if anyone has chrono'd it but I think Blackhorn is faster for a given load.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not a ballistics expert by any stretch, but worked with a guy at Barnes and used the vortex ballistic tool to work up these numbers for the exact load you are using both with the 250 tez and the 290 tez with 110 grains BH209. I make no claim to their accuracy, but there is a post on mm where a guy was shooting the same load and his actual numbers matched these pretty closely. Here are the numbers for the 290: (I tried spacing the columns but it didn't come out real clear. I can send you a pdf if you pm me an email address)

Range Drop0° Wind Velocity Time of Flight	Energy
Yards MOA MOA Feet/Sec Secs Foot lbs
50 0.58	0.00 1878 0.077 2270
100 0.00	0.00 1762 0.160 1997
150 1.96	0.00 1651 0.248 1753
200 4.49	0.00 1545 0.342 1536
250 7.46	0.00 1447 0.442 1346
300 10.83	0.00 1355 0.549 1181
350 14.62	0.00 1272 0.663 1041
400 18.84	0.00 1199 0.785 925
450 23.49	0.00 1136 0.913 831
500 28.58	0.00 1084 1.048 756


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Sorry I never responded to your pm.
> 
> But you are missing the two most important pieces to figuring this out. You need the Ballistic Coefficent of your bullet (most likely found on the MFGs website), and you do need the muzzle velocity.
> 
> ...


THAT WAS ME WHO PM YOU! and I'm still waiting for that response. patiently:grin:

I know my current bullet path. I just want to see it with the info I sent you. I can't bring that website up for some reason!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr cattas. I shoot the exact same load except I shoot the TMZ. I have recently made changes in my scope, but I too was about 4" high at 100 which put me dead on at about 170 then at 200 yards I was 3" low. NOW I'm around 2 and 2.5" hight at 5o yards, I'm about 3" high at 100, then about dead on at 150, then the only shot I took at 200 yards so far was about 8 inches low.

I like that line of sight better because at 200 yards I can use my horizontal duplex as a gage. For instance, if I have a deer at 200 yards I put my crosshair right on the back line then I know my bullet will drop 8-10 inches right into the boiler room.

if I were you I would at least go down to 2" high at 50 yards


or something like that... if your new to muzzys like I am, I would shoot as much as you can. I shoot every weekend and will do so until the hunt. I burn a lot of powder and projectiles but, I want to learn my gun the best I can for when that 1 shot really counts


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> THAT WAS ME WHO PM YOU! and I'm still waiting for that response. patiently:grin:
> 
> I know my current bullet path. I just want to see it with the info I sent you. I can't bring that website up for some reason!


Same thing applies, the Ballistic Coefficent comes from the Manufacturer, I dont have it. You also need to run your loads over a cronograph. I have NEVER found load data to match what I've found on a website with any of my 20-30 firearms. Problem with MFG tables is they usually use guns with longer barrels and slow twists that give extra fps the normal user wont see. A good example of this is 7Rem Mag's where alot of factory rifles are 24" but lab test barrels for loads are 26" or longer.

Bottom line, the only way to be sure of your loads velocity is to cronograph it.

As for my software, its PC only and available here:

http://huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlank

The simple web version should work in any browser, and is available here:

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?name=PointBlankOnline

I've actually started work on the Mobile version again, worked on it most of today in fact.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I plan on getting a cronograph. Mostly for my other rifles though, just haven't gotten it yet. Been spending money elsewhere..

I'll tell you what though. none-the less, I'm going to shoot that buck I was talking about. I'm going to put a muzzleloader slug in one side and out the other! or at least make a good story trying so.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm hoping to have a 125 yard zero. goosefreak you mentioned that you were 4" high at 100 yards? I am 4" high at 50 yards... Would I still be to high at 125? How can you shoot every week? It takes me two weeks for my shoulder to recover :mrgreen:

Thanks again guys!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All my muzzleloaders are sighted in for a 125 yard zero, its perfect IMO. It offers around a 140 yard PBR. IIRC, I've shot 1 deer past 125 yards, but virtually all the rest have been under 100.

If you want a 125 yard zero I suggest setting up the target at 125 yards and sighting in. I tell people that all the time with ballistic software, you really want to know where that bullet is hitting at XYZ yards you need to set up a target at XYZ and shoot into it. Anything else is a guess... granted with accurate starting information, ballistics software can come pretty darn close to telling you where the bullet will be at any point... but in the end you need to set up that target and punch some holes to be sure. You might learn some interesting things about your bullet path you never considered.

-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> I'm hoping to have a 125 yard zero.


125 yard zero is my setup. With this setup I'm right around 1.5" high at 50 and 100 yards, zero at 125, and 2" low at 150 yards.

It's a pretty forgiving setup if you want to keep all your shots 150 yards and in.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

derekp1999 said:


> 125 yard zero is my setup. With this setup I'm right around 1.5" high at 50 and 100 yards, zero at 125, and 2" low at 150 yards.
> 
> It's a pretty forgiving setup if you want to keep all your shots 150 yards and in.


Exactly! :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If you want a 125 yard zero I suggest setting up the target at 125 yards and sighting in.
> -DallanC


Where's the fun in that? No computer gadgets? How can it possibly work?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Where's the fun in that? No computer gadgets? How can it possibly work?


I use my GPS navigation in a Fuel Injected Side By Side to guide me to and from the target with a laser range finder to verify range ... lol

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you compensate for spin drift, and coriolis effect?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well the rear end slides a bit when I spin out acting all cool and stuff... does that count?


-DallanC


----------

